# Shop Time



## eaglea1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Decided it was time to re-arrange my shop, since I find it difficult to even move
anymore. I asked the wife about it , since it would affect her vehicle being outside
for a couple of days and her comment was " You've got way too much wood !"
At first, I was ready to rebuke that comment, and tell her that there is no such a thing,
but after thinking about it for awhile, I realized that she really meant that as a compliment .

But, I wanted to make sure, so I asked her,  and she wanted to know just what I was
drinking or smoking this morning..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 16, 2015)

did you tell her it was both!?!!? If she doesn't agree with our collective philosophy that "you can never have to much" you may want to offer her some of what ever you are drinking and smoking.....


----------



## eaglea1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> did you tell her it was both!?!!? If she doesn't agree with our collective philosophy that "you can never have to much" you may want to offer her some of what ever you are drinking and smoking.....



I did just that Greg, and you should have seen the look I got then ! She wanted to know what world I was living in


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Pictures? Chuck


----------

